# Cozy Cab - dealer page



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

front of page. Anyone ever heard of a bolens 950? Seems like a mistake?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

back of page


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *front of page. Anyone ever heard of a bolens 950? Seems like a mistake? *


From all the literature archives you have, if you don't know I don't think anybody does.  

Mark


----------

